# WUHAN | Puyang Building | 263m | 58 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-30 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for starting a thread for this. You "discovered" a 263 meter building


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-15 by 汐凉


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-04 by hubertice050626


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-22 by 汐凉


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 28:*








沙湖边的城市呼吸 by Shon Xie on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-03 by 汐凉


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

4 weeks old

2021-05-29 by aplo


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Love this one!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 宋群力 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 23









中北路襄阳大夏210623延时（1）030 by 孺子牛 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

round edges


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-22 by 汐凉


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 22









中北路日渐繁华 by 戚全Seven on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-10 by 汐凉


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-24 by eruckoll


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-27 by 湖人总冠军


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^
@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, is there a thread about that building under construction to the right?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-29 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^
> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, is there a thread about that building under construction to the right?


I don't know if there is a thread. 
It's a highrise.


----------

